# Tank/Install fittings help



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry for all the questions but when I bought a kit I thought it have everything I needed to install it but I'm not seeing it as I searched all the boxes for all the parts. 

Questions I have... 
What sealant should I use for install??(liquid or tape??)

What is the best way to cut the hose for perfect connections?? (small PVC saw??)

Do you have a picture or diagram that has all the holes on the accuair tank listed so I can buy the correct fittings for the install...

Since this is a push hole style system where is best place to buy 3/8 push fittings?? I'm seeing that I need to buy 8 I believe. 
2 compressor to water trap
2 water trap to tank
2 tank to valves
2 for rear bags to valves

Where can I buy 2 more of the stainless braided lines that came with the air lift front bags??


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

storx said:


> Sorry for all the questions but when I bought a kit I thought it have everything I needed to install it but I'm not seeing it as I searched all the boxes for all the parts.
> 
> Questions I have...
> What sealant should I use for install??(liquid or tape??)
> ...


Contact Bagriders. http://bagriders.com/modlab/pages/Contact.html
tell them that you have accuair tank and type of valves or valve block you running, also you need to know what size watertrap you running and compressors,another thing size of the ports on rear bags.
i am sure they will get you a complete fitting setup.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> Contact Bagriders. http://bagriders.com/modlab/pages/Contact.html
> tell them that you have accuair tank and type of valves or valve block you running, also you need to know what size watertrap you running and compressors,another thing size of the ports on rear bags.
> i am sure they will get you a complete fitting setup.


I bought the kit from bagriders, they also sent me wrong water trap so I really need to contact them


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm going to post what all I received... I'm not even sure what I fully still need and what I'm missing. Someone PM'd me that I should have received some of the stuff I asked questions about.


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

looks like you missing bag with fittings. it usually all together with compressor air filter bag.
it is unlikely that they forgot to give it to you, so far it has never happened to the kits that i had to work with,look again, if not contact them.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

you stole my ideas man, not cool !!! taking pictures of your parts on that ikea carpet :laugh::laugh::laugh: (did the same on the same greenish carpet for my build thread ahha)

bagriders will take care of you, contact them directly :thumbup:


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

storx said:


> What is the best way to cut the hose for perfect connections?? (small PVC saw??)


You should have gotten a line cutter, it makes perfect clean cuts for solid seals :thumbup:


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Well I went through every peace of paper and box in my living room and found not such bag. I wonder if they forgot to send it cause they sent me the wrong water trap as well. I double checked my recipe and I did order a different one and was sent the wrong one.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

why dont you just call them and they will tell you what you need

its clear you arent very informed about this


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

It is very clear from your previous 4 or 5 posts that you need to do lots of research. You seem to be the type of guy with lots of money and you just spend it without knowing anything about the products. I would honestly take the time (not 1 hour, more like 50 hours) to read through some build threads and get familiar with ALL the products and their functions and concerns that people have had


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

ORT includes all necessary fittings and a line cutter. :beer: :beer:


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

ORT ftw! :thumbup:


----------



## storx (Dec 6, 2006)

Well I emailed them Thursday night not heard back yet...


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> It is very clear from your previous 4 or 5 posts that you need to do lots of research. You seem to be the type of guy with lots of money and you just spend it without knowing anything about the products. I would honestly take the time (not 1 hour, more like 50 hours) to read through some build threads and get familiar with ALL the products and their functions and concerns that people have had


:beer: most of us have scetch upon scetch of our entire setup before we even think about ordering. It includes every little detail right down to fittings, adapters, plugs, etc etc.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

bryangb said:


> ORT includes all necessary fittings and a line cutter. :beer: :beer:


so as the bagriders, just for some strange reason his kit is missing it.
my recommendation is getting on the phone and calling them instead of e-mail.


----------



## Slut4 (Oct 14, 2009)

storx said:


> 2 compressor to water trap


Water trap goes after the tank.. 
No new news on BR. They botched my order 3 times and set my install back almost a month. Call and bitch.

sent from my phone, don't judge my auto correct.


----------



## ClydeandBonnie23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sl said:


> Water trap goes after the tank..
> No new news on BR. They botched my order 3 times and set my install back almost a month. Call and bitch.
> 
> sent from my phone, don't judge my auto correct.


My water trap is between the compressor/tank. :thumbup:


----------



## Slut4 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hot air can hold more moisture than cooler air. What do u think a weather storm is? :what:

sent from my phone, don't judge my auto correct.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Sl said:


> Hot air can hold more moisture than cooler air. What do u think a weather storm is? :what:
> 
> sent from my phone, don't judge my auto correct.


I ran two traps and never had a drop of water in the after-tank trap


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I will just leave this here, copied from another thread i commented in:

_I am running 3 water traps

Compressors -> Water trap 1 -> Buffer tank -> Water trap 2 -> Main Tank -> Water trap 3 -> Manifold

Water trap 1 = 1/2 full per month
Buffer tank = about the same amount of water as water trap 1 per month
Water trap 2 = dry
Main tank = dry
Water trap 3 = dry



There are explanations for using traps at both places and why it happens like it does. 


Compressor -> water trap -> tank
The first water trap does help to seperate water from the air. Because the compressed air is beyond the saturation point it quite easily drops some of the air from having the air directed against a solid surface. If you don't know why this happens, if you take a look through inside the water trap inlet, you will notice that as the air enters, there is a surface perpendicular to the flow of the air, this makes the air directly hit the surface. Since the water particles in the air are heavier than the air, their momentum is different. The difference in momentum is what helps to seperate the water in the first water trap. Of course this only works to get rid of the water that is present above the saturation point of the air. That is why you get water in the first trap.

In the tank right after the initial water trap (99% of people's main tank), there is air currently in there. This air is at ambient temperature, and thus quite a bit cooler in temperature than the hot air coming from the compressors through the water trap. So what happens is that the hot saturated air (no extra water at this point because of the first water trap) gets pushed through the air line and then into the large reservoir of cool air. This instant mixing of the temperatures causes a drastic cooling of the hot air coming in, causing it to condensate almost immediately. This is what causes the water to form on the bottom of the tank.

The water trap after the main tank, in between the tank and the manifold, is mainly used for physical particle separation so that nothing gets into your manifold. The only way it will start to collect water is if you only run a trap after the tank and the compressors are running for a long enough time so that the ambient temperature of the main tank rises to an ineffective level and can no longer cause the hot air to condensate.


Tank -> Water trap -> Manifold
In this case the saturated air enters directly into the tank and will experience an almost full condensation. The temperature difference however might not cause a full full condensation effect and a tiny bit of water may be left in the air still. This will collect in the water trap, as well as the trap acting as a particle separator. The particles include aluminum oxides and rust, depending on what tank you have as well as tiny bits of teflon tape if you used the tape instead of paste.



So from this if you only have the budget for 1 water trap i would place it AFTER THE TANK, just so you are guaranteed physical particle barrier and nothing gets into the manifold. Your tank will just get a bit more water in it and need to be emptied more often._


----------

